# mystery black hairy stuff on plants



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have no idea what these things are but they are obviously some sort of parasite/fungus. Has any body else seen these things on their plants?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Why not algae? Look up bba black, bottle-brush algae.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Yeah it looks like some sort of Algea or your tank is dirty and that is debris on your plants.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

its likely algae


----------

